# Topics > Agriculture >  AgBot, farming robot tractor, AgXeed B.V., Venray, Limburg, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - AgXeed B.V.

----------


## Airicist

Agriculture meets Autonomy. AgXeed presents the AgBot

Oct 5, 2020




> Agriculture meets Autonomy. AgXeed presents the AgBot: we design, build and deliver ready to use autonomous vehicles for the agribusiness. Modular building blocks maximize flexibility to serve your needs and to improve your results; what application do you see? Check out our Path Planning tool and think of what we could mean to you!

----------


## Airicist

AgXeed robot tractor test drive: first impression

Nov 24, 2020




> In September 2020, Dutch start-up AgXeed premiered its robot tractor for Future Farming. A robot that growers have been waiting for, they say. We had the opportunity to be the first to see it at work: autonomously subsoiling and spading a field.

----------

